# Pedal Force RS2 build.



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

Everything has a picture to confirm the weight.

BAR TAPE Fizik* 62g 
BOTTLE CAGE(S) Karbon* 16g 
BOTTLE CAGE BOLTS Black aluminum* 4g 
BOTTOM BRACKET Token* 146g 
BRAKE LEVERS Dura-Ace* 422g 
BRAKES FRONT & REAR KCNC CB-1* 167g 
CABLES/HOUSING NOKONS* Housings 108g and Cables 43g 151g 
CASSETTE KCNC 11-23* 106g 
CHAIN KMC X10 SL silver with links missing* 224g 
CRANKSET FSA Carbon Compact with Fibre-Lyte Rings* 464g 
CRANK BOLTS Token* with caps 23g 
DERAILLEUR FRONT Dura-Ace FD-7800-F* tuned with Parlee Carbon Clamp 74g 
DERAILLEUR REAR Dura-Ace RD-7800-SS* Tuned 141g 
FORK Easton EC90 SLX "nude"* 276g 
FRAME Pedal Force RS2 965g 
HANDLE BAR Rue Bonded Eaton EC90 Equipe / Syntace F99 w/ ti bolts* 300g 
HEADSET FSA Orbit CE Compatible Headset* 64g 
HEADSET CAP/BOLTS Fibre-Lyte Cap / aluminum bolt / Tune Gum Gum* 13g 
HEADSET SPACERS CARBON SPACERS* 11g 
PEDALS Speedplay X/2 SS* black ano aluminum butterfly 175g
QUICK RELEASES Omni-Racer skewers* 40g 
SEAT Signature (Samu) inspired SLR carbon* 76g 
SEAT BINDER OMNI Racer* 10g 
SEAT POST KCNC Ti Pro Lite cut down to 250mm 129g 
TIRE FRONT Conti Super Sonic* 163g 
TIRE REAR Conti Super Sonic* 159g 
TUBES Performance Lunarlite tubes 101g 
WHEEL SET (FRONT) American Classic Sprint 350 w rim tape* 561g 
WHEEL SET (REAR) American Classic Sprint 350 w rim tape* 756g 
MISC OPTION Air in tires, tape under bar tape, cable ends and grease 21g*
* - indicates that the part was weighted and pictures were taken to confirm weight.

TOTAL WEIGHT IN GRAMS 5820 
TOTAL WEIGHT IN POUNDS 12.83


----------



## Parishv2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks sweet! I have a 06' Tirreno Razza/Pedal Force ZX3.


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice build! How does it ride with that weight?


----------



## Parishv2 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm sorry that I'm just now responding to your post. I went to bed fairly early last night. As far as the ride it's very stiff, fast as all get out. I love it.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Nice job. Those frames look great!


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Nice job. Those frames look great!


I will try to get a better picture and I have already uploaded the information into your site. I just need to send you a better picture.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Weigh it to get the actual weight. It ALWAYS weighs more than when you track individual components. 

I really like the all-black stealth look. I might make my ZX3 like that...


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> Weigh it to get the actual weight. It ALWAYS weighs more than when you track individual components.
> 
> I really like the all-black stealth look. I might make my ZX3 like that...


That is the actual weights as you can see. I weighed every single part on the scale and then you have to account for the air in the tires (it does add weight), plus grease, tape under the bar tape and the little extras like cable ends. I also put that weight in there at the bottom of the build list. It is very accurate. I even went so far as to get the Nokon housing installed with cables leaving the cables a bit long and then took them all off the bike to get an accurate weight for the cables alone and the housings. I re-installed the housings and cables then cut the cables down to final length. I then weighed the cut piece to get the final weight.(6g off)t.

I knew that people would question every single item so there is a picture for every single item except for the misc 21g.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

iliveonnitro said:


> Weigh it to get the actual weight. It ALWAYS weighs more than when you track individual components.
> 
> I really like the all-black stealth look. I might make my ZX3 like that...


if you caculated well, it should not weight more than 50g max.
But you are right. Most forget grease, cable ends, tape, zip tires etc.

That's why I post my bike on my site with caculated weight and real weight. Which is also very close.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

bdc88 said:


> I will try to get a better picture and I have already uploaded the information into your site. I just need to send you a better picture.


Sure, by this wekend I will have all the bikes updated, finally!! Man I need help!! Anyone want a job?


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> if you caculated well, it should not weight more than 50g max.
> But you are right. Most forget grease, cable ends, tape, zip tires etc.
> 
> That's why I post my bike on my site with caculated weight and real weight. Which is also very close.


On paper before I added the 21g for the misc items the weight was 5799 on the spread sheet and I was scratching my head but then remembered the little things but 21g for the little things is not bad at all.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Bathroom scale says mine is 15 lbs. w/ chorus pedals - the record open pro wheels and conti 4000 tires may weigh less than the Rols that are on the way! Light bikes are a blast to ride - at least this one.


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

Roy,

that is a great build and I like the looks. :thumbsup:


----------



## blueriomedina (May 12, 2006)

Nice looking bike I like the look of the raw carbon.

I am debating between the RS2 or the ZX3 is going to be a hard choice


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

RoyIII said:


> Bathroom scale says mine is 15 lbs. w/ chorus pedals - the record open pro wheels and conti 4000 tires may weigh less than the Rols that are on the way! Light bikes are a blast to ride - at least this one.


You need some nicer looking wheels . The Record/DA/OP wheels just look at ut place on nice catbon bikes like your. But to each his own.

Look nice otherwise, but that's just me.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> You need some nicer looking wheels . The Record/DA/OP wheels just look at ut place on nice catbon bikes like your. But to each his own.
> 
> Look nice otherwise, but that's just me.


I have a set of Rol Race sl's on the way.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow dude that's a little excessive...the overall actual weight would have sufficed.

12.83 pounds, holy **** that is light. How does that Easton SLX fork handle (have you compared it to anything else)? I may swap the PF ID14-S fork for it to save ~145g.

How much did the whole thing wind up costing you? Your carbon bars/stem, fork, brakes, skewers were expensive!

Also, if you went all out on this much, you might as well get some Lightweight, Lew, or ZIPP wheels to boot. Why switch to the heavier wheels that, imo, aren't as nice?


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> Wow dude that's a little excessive...the overall actual weight would have sufficed.
> 
> 12.83 pounds, holy **** that is light. How does that Easton SLX fork handle (have you compared it to anything else)? I may swap the PF ID14-S fork for it to save ~145g.
> 
> ...


Just some pricing off the top of my head

Frame - $450 plus $50 shipping
Forks - $190 with stripping and new clear $340
Bars - $120
Stem - $35
Bar/Stem bonding $250 ish
Cranks - $140
Chainrings - $200
Cassette - $160
Skewers - Free
Dura-Ace Brifters, Front and Read Derailleurs $320
Brakes - $300 shipped
Pedals - $125
BB - $80
Tires - $115 shipped
Wheels - $350 shipped.
Saddle - $200 shipped
Post - $90
As for the other items, I would have to look through my records. I have made a lot of deals and have been very patient to get all of these items.

As I mentioned, the pricing is close with shipping needing to be added to some of them.

All in all I am 95% sure it was done for under $5000

The wheels you mention would be more than the cost of the darm bike.

As for the HED wheels, I bought them off Annie Hed a few years back for $400 USD for both so I will keep them. Also I will not be racing this bike as it was just a project bike to be built up and ridden as much as possible but not raced. I have other bikes I can race.

Once I have all my bikes finished, I will get a picture of the stable along with weights and pictures alone. I am very close to being finish and just waiting on a few parts.

RS2 - 12.83 lbs.
Langster Fixed Gear - 13.22 lbs but should be just below 13 when finished.
Giant TCR SS - 12.36 lbs.
Pedal Force MT SS - 13.16 lbs and maybe a shade lighter
Cervelo Dual - 15.5 lbs but closer to 16 lbs when finished.
Giant TCR winter - 16.1 lbs.
Pedal Force MT XC - Sub 18 lbs. when finished.
Specialized HardRock - 27.5 lbs but this is the bike that I take to the jump park and beat the living day lights out of when I feel like it. Still light thou.

It is a condition but I am working on getting it under control.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

iliveonnitro said:


> 12.83 pounds, holy **** that is light. How does that Easton SLX fork handle (have you compared it to anything else)? I may swap the PF ID14-S fork for it to save ~145g.


The SLX forks are nice. I had one for a while, but it did not look good on my Blue RC6. Look at the new Edge forks. They will ride better and be much stiffer at a slightly lower weight.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow.

Was the bonding on the bars/stem necessary, or could you get away w/just using the bolts included with the stem? Hell, do you even need the bolts after they are bonded?


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

No the bonding was not to cut weight. The bars were lighter by around 6-8g but I really wanted to get a set of these bars. 

The only bolts on the bars are the ones on the stem that clamp it too the steerer. There are no bolts up front at all.

The bonding just improves the strength of the bar/stem.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Scale Queen*

Where are the pedals. Why do people weigh bike without them. I like to see ridable weights. I know I can add g's to calculate.I like to have the since its not just a scale queen.


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Pedals are on the picture I'm looking at.

John


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

Do not know about everyone else but my bike weights are always with pedals. I even listed them with weight and in another thread the price.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

bdc88 said:


> Everything has a picture to confirm the weight.
> 
> 
> MISC OPTION *Air in tires*, tape under bar tape, cable ends and grease 21g*
> * - indicates that the part was weighted and pictures were taken to confirm weight.


Awesome build! :thumbsup: I want to see a picture of the air in the tires on the scale! That is dedication to weight loss!


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

I changed a few things. Switched out the bonded bars/stem for individual pieces and added in the computer as well. The build is exactly how I will ride it.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

damn that is stealth and nice!

beautiful


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

You could prolly drop a couple of grams if you slammed that stem and got rid of the spacers.


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

Bertrand said:


> You could prolly drop a couple of grams if you slammed that stem and got rid of the spacers.


Then it would not fit correctly and would be uncomfortable but yes I could save another 20-30g if I slammed the stem.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

bdc88 said:


> Then it would not fit correctly and would be uncomfortable but yes I could save another 20-30g if I slammed the stem.


Do it! remove all the stems, deflate all the tires, weigh the bike. Take a picture. post it and re-install spacers and air.


----------



## roadscrape (Apr 22, 2008)

Dump the air from the tires and use nitrogen!!!
You could use helium, but it has become expensive....


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

I already have the lightest RS2 so I am fine thanks.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

roadscrape said:


> Dump the air from the tires and use nitrogen!!!
> You could use helium, but it has become expensive....


Nitrogen is heavier than Air.


----------

